# Treatment in Ireland



## Trying4baby (Jun 20, 2007)

Does anyone know whether as a british citizen you are able to have fertility treatment in Dublin?

I have been looking at Sims and have requested more information but it doesn't look like any UK girlies on here have been there, so now I'm starting to worry a bit that they won't treat us.

Any advice would be most appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Betty B (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Trying for baby

As Ireland is a complicated place   people in the North are seen as British citizens part of the UK and many of them use Sims my friend recently has and has got a BFP she has nothing but praise for the clinic.

I don't think any clinic refuses people on their nationality well I hope they don't anyway  

Good luck on your own journey.    

SB


----------



## Old Mum (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Trying4Baby,  I'm an Irish girl and have been through IVF twice at SIMS but because of age related egg quality we are now going down the donor egg route in Spain.    SIMS are great and if you want any details just PM me.


----------



## Swinbox (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi there..

I used Sims in Dublin, we traveled from Bristol there. Due to go back again to try agin soon.  Let me know if you have any questions.

x


----------



## Trying4baby (Jun 20, 2007)

We're finally doing it. First IUI cycle this month.

Period started today so start my tamoxifen tomorrow, then scan in 8 days at the Lister, then off to Ireland........


----------



## Swinbox (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Trying4baby

How is it going?  Have you had the IUI yet?

xx


----------

